# nicht gleichverteilte Zufallszahlen generieren



## maija (11. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich nicht gleichverteilte Zufallszahlen in einem Intervall bestimmen.
So wie ich das gesehen, hab kann ich mit den Klassen SecureRandom und Random nur gleichverteilte erstellen.
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke!


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jul 2008)

Beispiel:
erstelle dir Zahlen von 0-1 und quadriere sie oder multipliziere zwei Zufallszahlen,
dann hast du vor allem eher keine Zahlen, zu 75% sind sie < 0.5

edit: in Random gibts aber auch nextGaussian()
und zu spät eingefügt


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (11. Jul 2008)

Mit Random.nextGaussian() können Zufallszahlen erzeugt werden, die sich normal (also nach Gauß'scher Glockenbkurve) verteilen.


----------



## maija (11. Jul 2008)

Danke schon mal.
Aber wie mach ich das, wenn ich natürliche zahlen zwischen 5 und 15 generieren will?


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jul 2008)

zunächst musst du über die Verteilung nachdenken,
danach kannst du mit Multiplikation + Addition das Intervall bestimmten,

z.B. 0-1 -> * 10 +5  -> 5-15


----------



## maija (11. Jul 2008)

Danke,

dann werde ich mal weiter tüffteln.


----------



## Gast (14. Jul 2008)

Du kannst auch, wenn du zB die Zahlen 1-5 generieren willst festlegen, dass 1 zu 50%, 2 zu 10% usw kommen soll. Lass dir einfach eine Zufallszahl zwischen 0 und 1 generieren und wenn sie kleiner 0,5 ist, gibst du 1 zurück. Wenn sie zwischen 0,5 und 0,6 ist, gibst du 2 zurück usw.


----------

